# Where to buy Polydome calf hutch?



## JessaLynn

I'm looking to buy one of those mini dome calf nursery for our goats.Anyone have one and know where I could get one? I believe they are around $200 but they are awesome and would be perfect for our pregnant does during and after kidding!!


----------



## capriola-nd

We have one for our two Pygmy does. My mom bought it over the phone at Farm Tek. Shipping is a killer but I believe they have one of the best prices for the hutch. Or you could google and see if someone sells more locally.

I will attach a pic someone had posted here (or another forum, can't remember quite right) of a "home-made" hutch. It looks super easy to make using hog panels and a heavy-duty tarp. Again, not my pics, I just saved them on my computer, so I apologize if they are someone elses on here.


----------



## cdtrum

Our TSC has them, I don't know the price though.....I saw them sitting on the back lot when purchasing our fence materials.


----------



## sparks879

We got ours on craigslist. check them out.
beth


----------



## JessaLynn

I found one on craigslist but it's a 2 1/2hr drive and they want $250 for it. :scratch: I checked our TSC and all they have is the tanks and nothing on the website either.


----------



## JessaLynn

Correction TSC did have a calf hutch on the website but it's $279 and not exactly what I wanted.It looks more like a dog house (doesn't look much bigger) I was hoping to find a polydome hut


----------



## goathappy

We were going to get the polydome ones but we could never find any at auctions that weren't going for outrageous prices, and they weren't really big enough for what we needed. We found a company out of WI that makes really nice calf hutches, they are extremely sturdy and they are opaque rather than translucent like the polydomes so in the summer they don't bake and in the winter they don't freeze. They are kind of pricey though, but they are well worth it: http://www.loyal-roth.com/Calf-Hutches.html


----------



## JessaLynn

Wow they do seem nice but still got the problem with shipping if it's even possible. I guess I'll continue to look and hopefuly find one at an auction or maybe someone is selling.


----------



## goathappy

Loyal does ship


----------



## mliga

So as an update, how many have tried these and what does the shipping prices look like?

Michelle in WV


----------



## iddybit acres

If there's a cattle farm anywhere near you stop and ask them!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I have a few calf hutches and love them. I found them used since the cost for new with shipping was very high!


----------



## kids-n-peeps

We have a Polydome and love it. It works very well when you are rotating pasture - easy to move. They are hard to find, though.


----------



## toth boer goats

We bought one of ours at the feed store....was very expensive,years ago can't remember the price....

Then ...we seen an add in craigslist and bought a bigger one for $250 cheaper than what we paid for the smaller one...

It seems that the smaller ones.. are built better and stronger and will last the thrashing of a full size boer buck.... the issue is that once they figure they can be moved... it is like a game to them...it is usually the bucks that like doing this.... :doh:


----------



## CapriGem

We have one for our doe pen. I love it. Got it from a friend who bought it at an auction. I do her website and I get freebies like the dome and first pick of new kids 










Lily is my adventurous girl, unfortunetly she has also been known to be accident prone. Nothing bad lately though.


----------

